# Iberital MC2 (smaller) Hopper mod



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Although the hopper on my MC2 isnt huge it takes up more space than i would like it to, and also it only ever gets enough beans in it for one drink or so a day anyway, so i wanted something a bit smaller.

Whilst having a clear out in the loft the other day i came across the box for my aeropress, which still had the coffee shoot (or whatever it is) in, and i wondered about using it as a new hopper on the MC2. Well a quick bit of double sided sticky later, and it attached nice and firmly in place of the old hopper. It is made of the same type/colour of plastic on the MC2. Holds enough beans for a couple of double espresso at a time. No popcorning as the beans want to drop straight down, and is suprsingly quieter than when using the standard hopper, and looks a bit less impossing which pleased the wife.

May not be everbody's cup of tea, but i'm happy with it.

What do you think??


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Well done, i like it so much I'll pinch the idea and get rid of my other modification as yours seems far superior.

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If anyone has the aeropress funnel going spare please let me know, mine is away in the US at the moment.

ian


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

OK - looks nice, but here's the thing - if you want to adjust the grind for different beans, haven't you lost any calibration marks?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

The MC2 tends to be left on one setting as its not the grinder of choice for changing grinds lol

Not too sure of that but if it's working for ya thats the important matter.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Digging this thread back up from the depths via google... Whats the lid on the top - it is just the old lid from the stock hopper? I have just posted a 'wanted' for an MC2, and have an aeropress shoot sitting waiting to be used with it!


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, that's the lid off the original hopper.

I cut down the hopper on my MC2 which is pretty easy to do. There's a thread about it around somewhere.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Was having a look at this mod last night as i dont really want to chop my hopper down.

What i cant figure out is the spout of the aeropress is wider than the hole in the top of the grinder, so do you cut the hole in the plastic on top of the MC2 to make it wider, or just stick the spout over the hole as it is??

Dont really want to be chopping the grinder up as i cant see me keeping it after xmas.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Sounds like you could be tempted to sell the mc2??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Sounds like you could be tempted to sell the mc2??


If i had the cash to step up a level then trust me i would!


----------

